# Can I bake cookies on a pizza/baking stone?



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

I am eliminating all of my non-stick cooking items. My baking sheet is the last to go. I really don't want to use parchment paper either. Can I use a pizza/baking stone to bake cookies? I don't usually use butter only coconut oil. I was told by a chef that I would still need to use parchment paper because the baking stone absorbs what is on it and the oil in the cookies would cause the pizza stone to smoke. Have others experienced this?

TIA


----------



## ctdoula (Dec 26, 2002)

I always use my baking stone for cookies. It's perfect, they never burn.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

I also always use a baking stone, and it's fabulous. I haven't had any problems with a smoking stone... but then I always leave it in the oven, whether I'm using it or not, don't know if that would make a difference...


----------



## LovemyBoo (Oct 11, 2004)

I use mine for cookies all the time. I have noticed that I need to bake them a little longer and allow more cooling time before putting them on a rack than I did when I used standard cookie sheets.


----------



## CyndyRR327 (Jun 18, 2003)

yep, been baking cookies on my stone for years and never a problem


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

I bake cookies, pizza, rolls, and anything else I can get to stay on my stone. I've never had a problem with anything smoking on it. It is very well seasoned. I clean it under hot running water and let it dry in a warm oven.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I use it all the time.


----------



## bobococo (May 24, 2005)

Do you take the stone out of the oven, put the cookies on, put stone in oven, bake cookies and then take the stone out, allow to cool and then remove the cookies from the stone?

I'd like to try making cookies on the stone, I'm just unsure about how to go about it.

Thanks!


----------



## LovemyBoo (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm lucky enough to have two stones so I rotate them when making cookies. If I had only one I would put the first batch on the stone while it's cool, refrigerate the dough, take the cookies out and allow to cool a bit on the stone, transfer them to a rack, wait another 5-10 min for the stone to cool a little more, than put more cookie dough on to bake. I've found that if I put room temperature dough on a hot stone the cookies spread really thin. So I refrigerate the dough while I'm waiting for my second stone to cool a bit. Having two helps but you can do it with one, it will just take a little longer. Try it, you may not have the spreading problem I did.

ETA - I bake them on the second-to-bottom oven rack. It seems to help make the cookies crispy but still soft and chewy. If I bake them in the middle or higher the tops brown and get hard while the bottoms are still soft.


----------



## bobococo (May 24, 2005)

Thanks! I will give this a try.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

I have two stones, also. However, I often bake cookies back to back on the same stone, without letting it cool completely. I usually just let it cool enough to get the cookies off it, then put on another batch and bake. I've never had a problem with doing it that way.


----------

